# PRS (Offline) T-COM



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Wir haben gestern unsere Telefonrechnung erhalten und, sonst würde ich hier nicht schreiben, sollen knapp 30,-€ für eine Verbindung zu der Nr.: 0900-90000041 bezahlen. Nach Recherche im Internet haben wir uns offensichtlich, trotz DSL-Anschluß, einen Dialer eingefangen. Und im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier schon Betroffenen haben wir den Dialer gefunden. Wir haben auf unserer Internetseite ein Snapshot unseres Rechners hinterlegt, wo Ihr den Standort des Dialers findet und uns damit auch gleich abgesichert, von wegen Beweisen etc.
klick hier http://www.roadrider-le.de/dialer_gefunden.jpg
Wenn das Bild unscharf ist vergrößert es einfach.
Die dort angegebenen Zeiten stimmen mit der Tel.-Rechnung überein.
Viel Glück, vielleicht findet Ihr ja auch Euren Dialer
Webmaster Roadrider


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Wahrscheinlich ist dieses Dingens die Vorstufe zu dem letztendlichen dialer, der dann so ähnlich heisst... irgendwas mit TAT halt... So ähnlich läuft das bei vielen dialern. Ob das erlaubt ist, oder nicht, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Aber wenn Du den Dialer bewusst eingesetzt hast, um Inhalte zu bekommen, solltest Du natürlich zahlen. 

Falls nicht: 
Aus meiner Sicht ist es Deine freie Entscheidung, zu sagen "Ich zahl die 30 Euro" oder zu sagen "Das wollen wir mal sehen". Weg 1 kostet 30 Euro, Weg 2 kostet etwas Zeit  

Gib mal bei der RegTP die angewählte Nummer ohne die 0 ein (also 90090000041): 

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp 

Dann kannst du kucken, ob Du Deinen Dialer findest (könnte wie gesagt anders heissen) 

Wenn Du ihn gefunden hast, kannst Du's ja hier bekannt geben. 



Weg 2 - zusätzliche Wegweiser: 

ERSTE HILFE 


Liebe Grüsse 
cj 


P.S.: Kleine Sozialanalyse --> Deine URL outet dich als Motorradfan. TAT klingt nach TATTOO. Sag mal, hast Du vielleicht Tattoovorlagen angeschaut? So was ist öfter mal im Angebot...


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Dankeschön*

So konnten wir jetzt auch den wahrscheinlich Verantwortlichen ausmachen.
Mit deiner Hilfe ist folgender Initiator des Dialer´s transparent geworden: hyro-mediaservice e. K. J. D., 73527 Schwäbisch Gmünd
Scheint ein überaus bekannter Dialer-...... zu sein. Wir werden uns kümmern.
Mal sehen was raus kommt.
Webmaster Roadrider

http://www.roadrider-le.de

*[Virenscanner: Persönliche Daten und ein Wort eliminiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*noch ein Tip*

Wenn Ihr den Domain-Betreiber kennt, könnt Ihr, wenn *.de über denic.de die tatsächliche Adresse des Verursachers erfahren. Bei uns ist die Anmeldung nicht in Schwäbisch Gmünd sondern in Düsseldorf  erfolgt.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Keine Ausreden*

Tja,

der Dialer ist registriert - erfüllt die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen - also wirst du bezahlen müssen.

Denk mal ein bischen nach ob du nach Tattoos im Internet gesucht hast ...  und dir dann auch welche runtergeladen hast.

Sicherlich musstest du auch mehrmals OK eintippen.

und so weiter .... und so weiter .....


----------



## Genesis (13 März 2004)

@Gast


> ...erfüllt die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen...


Woher weisst Du dies? Kennst Du den Dialer so genau?


> ... also wirst du bezahlen müssen.


Kommt unter anderem darauf an, *ob* der Dialer wirklich alle gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllt.

Gab es eine dreifache OK-Abfrage? Wurde explizit der Preis genannt? etc...
Im Ursprungsposting ist hierzu nichts geschrieben worden...


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*jetzt haben wir den Salat*

Tatsächlich hat doch jemand aus unserem Club Tattoovorlagen runtergezogen. Von w*w.tattoo......de 
Dort soll man "OK" eingeben, um die Anwahldaten zu akzeptieren.
Wie ist das nun, keine Angaben über Kosten, der direkte Hinweis auf einen Dialer fehlt. Können wir eine Zahlung ablehnen?

_aktiver und kommerzieller Link gelöscht , siehe Nutzungsregeln tf/moderator_


----------



## Genesis (13 März 2004)

> Tatsächlich hat doch jemand aus unserem Club Tattoovorlagen runtergezogen.


Wenn dreimal OK "abgefragt" wurde und spätestens vor dem dritten OK der Preis genannt wurde (meistens "verschämt" ganz unten links), so würde ich das - da auch eine Nutzung wohl erfolgte - als "negative Erfahrung" abbuchen und bezahlen (rein persönliche Meinung).


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Kleine Sozialanalyse --> Deine URL outet dich als Motorradfan. TAT klingt nach TATTOO. Sag mal, hast Du vielleicht Tattoovorlagen angeschaut? So was ist öfter mal im Angebot...



Liebe Motorradfreunde!

Ich wollte Euch mit dem Hinweis auf die Tat(t)oovorlagen nicht blöd kommen, sondern mich absichern. Sonst schreib ich Euch hier Romane zum Nachweis illegaler Einwahlen und in Wahrheit hat "einfach" einer einen Mehrwertdienst genützt.

Ein Mehrwertdienst(-anbieter) muss Regeln einhalten, sonst kann er "abgemahnt" werden und im Wiederholungsfalle droht ein Bußgeld. Der betroffene User (Dein Motorradfreund) muss sich halt erinnern, wie das war. Wenn er das Gefühl hat, abgezockt worden zu sein, kann er guten Gewissens Gegenmassnahmen ergreifen. Die sind in der "Ersten Hilfe" erklärt, siehe auch hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

und beachte:



			
				dialerschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Eines sei hier vorneweg gesagt: Wenn Sie bewusst Leistungen eines Mehrwertdienst-Anbieters in Anspruch genommen haben, tun Sie sich und dem Anbieter einen Gefallen und bezahlen Sie die aufgelaufenen Gebühren. (...) Wer hier falsche Angaben gemacht hat, handelt sich nicht nur Ärger, sondern schlimmstenfalls auch ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen “Vortäuschens einer Straftat” ein"



aber lasst Euch davon nicht erschrecken...

seht zB  hier den Artikel 

und - im weitesten Sinne - auch  hier 


*****
off topic

*****

Ein böser Wink zur Morgenstund: Tat-tat=Tattoovorlage? Hmm, vielleicht sitzen die Zweijährigen ja eher auf der anderen Seite. 

tata tatu tatütata ?

noch ein Wink zur Morgenstund, aber eher für Fortgeschrittene:

was früher bei  Tattoos  geboten war... Aber das schrieb ich mit meinem damaligen Wissensstand. Und der Titel ist äußerst kompliziert ironisch...


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2004)

*Re: jetzt haben wir den Salat*



			
				Webmaster Roadrider-le.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das nun, keine Angaben über Kosten, der direkte Hinweis auf einen Dialer fehlt. Können wir eine Zahlung ablehnen?



Noch ein Infolink:

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## galdikas (13 März 2004)

*Re: jetzt haben wir den Salat*

Hi roadrider,



			
				Webmaster Roadrider-le.de schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich hat doch jemand aus unserem Club Tattoovorlagen runtergezogen. Von w*w.tattoo......de
> Dort soll man "OK" eingeben, um die Anwahldaten zu akzeptieren.
> Wie ist das nun, keine Angaben über Kosten, der direkte Hinweis auf einen Dialer fehlt.



Der Tattoo-Verkäufer dürfte als e-commerce-Unternehmer im Sinne von § 312e BGB gelten ( [wer sich] "zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die .... Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes [bedient] (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr)" ).

Dann war der Tattoo-Anbieter jedenfalls verpflichtet, sämtliche Vertragsbestimmungen (einschliesslich Preis), allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen und Selbstverpflichtungen (z.B. FST-Kodex) abspeicherbar abrufbereit zu halten.

Außerdem war er rechtzeitig vor Bestellabgabe zur Mitteilung klarer und verständlicher Hinweise verpflichtet,
- wie der Vertrag zustandekommt,
- wie die von ihm anzubietenden Eingabefehlerkorrektur-Möglichkeiten benutzt werden können.

Gegenüber Verbrauchern war er außerdem als Fernabsatzanbieter u.a. zur Angabe seiner Identität und ladungsfähigen Anschrift verpflichtet, zudem mußte er über das (Nicht-)Bestehen eines Rechts zum Widerruf des Fernabsatzvertrags (über die Erbringung der Dienstleistung: Übertragung von Dateien mit Tattoo-Vorlagen ) informieren.



> Können wir eine Zahlung ablehnen?



Das könnt ihr dann, wenn niemandem ein Recht zukommt (zumindest nicht demjenigen, der sich euch gegenüber der Inhaberschaft eines solchen Rechts berühmt), von Euch eine Zahlung in der genannten Höhe einfordern zu können, d.h. wenn dieser Jemand keinen  Zahlungsanspruch (erworben) hat. Evtl. scheitert die Geltendmachung des Zahlungsanspruchs durch irgendeinen (am Inkasso beteiligten) Dritten bereits daran, daß dieser Dritte überhaupt keine wirksame Abtretung durch den "eigentlichen" Inhaber des behaupteten Forderungsrechts an sich (den Dritten) nachweisen kann.

Ein Forderungsrecht kann aus vielerlei Gründen nicht bestehen: 

z.B. besteht bei Zusendung unbestellter Waren oder bei Erbringung unbestellter sonstiger Leistungen kein irgendwie gearteter Anspruch (kein vertraglicher Vergütungsanspruch, kein Anspruch auf Herausgabe des Wert der erbrachten (Dienst-)Leistungen, kein Schadensersatzanspruch, kein Anspruch auf Nutzungsersatz usw.)

es besteht auch kein vertraglicher Vergütungsanspruch des Tattoo-Verkäufers, falls
- schon gar kein Vertrag geschlossen worden sein sollte (zu dessen Erfüllung er irgendwelche Leistung erbracht haben will),
- überhaupt gar keine Leistung erbracht worden sein sollte, deren Wert vertraglich zu vergüten, oder mangels Vertrag zurückzugewähren/wertmäßig zu ersetzen wäre,
- eine vertragliche Vergütung (in dieser Höhe) weder ausdrücklich, noch stillschweigend vereinbart worden wäre,
- ein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt worden sein sollte,
- die Bestellung angefochten werden konnte und wirksam angefochten wurde (etwa wegen Irrtums oder arglistiger Täuschung).

Zu den einzelnen Punkten:
- Ein Vertragsschluss könnte etwa daran gescheitert sein, daß gar keine zwei "aufeinander bezogene, auf einen Vertragsschluß gerichtete, wirksam gewordene" Willenserklärungen vorliegen. Davon wäre dann auszugehen, wenn mit der Klickhandlung (noch) gar kein bewußter, rechtsverbindlicher (Vereinbarungs-)Wille bekundet worden sein sollte. Allerdings wäre auch bei unbewußter Bestellung ein Verständnis als vertragsschließende, wirksame Erklärung gerechtfertigt, falls beim bestimmungsgemäßen Empfänger des OK-Klick-Signals fahrlässig ein berechtigtes Vertrauen auf eine damit bewußt gewollte Willensäußerung erweckt worden sein sollte.

- Die den (vertraglichen Vergütungs-)Anspruch erst auslösende Mehrwert-Leistung besteht wohl nicht schon in der Leistung reiner Telekommunikations-Dienste in Gestalt der Herstellung einer Verbindung zwischen zwei Anschlüssen.  Deshalb kann der Nachweis der Erbringung von irgendwelchen Diensten (über eine zu diesem Zweck aufgebaute Fernverbindung hinweg) nicht ohne weiteres schon dadurch als erbracht angesehen werden, daß die bloße Vorbereitungshandlung der technischen Verbindungsherstellung belegt wird.  

- Von einer (stillschweigend) vereinbarten Vergütungspflicht für geschuldete Diensteerbringung ist höchstens hinsichtlich der reinen Verbindungsdienste auszugehen (denn nur diese Dienste sind üblicherweise nur gegen Entgelt zu erwarten), und höchstens von einer Vergütung in "üblicher" Höhe für die Erbringung reiner Telekommunikationsverbindungsleistungen (1-3 Cent/min.)

- Zwar besteht grundsätzlich auch bei Fernabsatzverträgen über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen ein Widerrufsrecht; allerdings erlischt es durch verbraucherveranlaßten, vorzeitigen Beginn der Dienstleistungsausführung, oder bei mit ausdrücklicher Verbraucherzustimmung vor Fristende begonnener Diensteerbringung durch den Unternehmer. Die Tattoo-Übertragung auf den Verbraucherrechner könnte einerseits als widerrufsrechtserlöschender Ausführungsbeginn vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist anzusehen sein (wobei unklar bleibt, ob die Folge des Erlöschens des Widerrufsrechts auch dann eintreten könnte, falls die Frist zur Ausübung des Rechts mangels pflichtwidrig unterlassener Informationserteilung noch gar nicht begonnen haben würde), andererseits könnte bei unterlassener Belehrung ein Schadensersatzanspruch gegen den Fernabsatzunternehmer bestehen.

- Falls sich der OK-Klicker bei Abgabe seiner (jedenfalls soweit vom Empfänger berechtigterweise mit diesem Inhalt aufzufassenden) Willenserklärung über deren Bedeutung im Irrtum befand, so kann er eine Vertragsbindung als Rechtsfolge des Wirksamwerdens seiner irrtumsbehafteten Erklärung durch unverzügliche Anfechtung seines Irrtums rückwirkend beseitigen. Dann hätte er dem Tattoo-Verkäufer allerdings dessen Schaden zu ersetzen. Und zwar in dem Umfang, wie der berechtigterweise darauf vertrauen durfte, daß sich im eingehenden Anruf auf der Dialer-Nummer ein Wille äußert, für die Übermittlung von Tattoo-Dateien die Zahlung von xxx Euro verprechen zu wollen.
Eine Schadensersatzpflicht bei Irrtumsanfechtung besteht aber dann nicht, wenn für den Tattoo-Verkäufer mit der erforderlichen Sorgfalt der Grund des Irrtums über den Bedeutungsgehalt des OK-Klicks unübersehbar gewesen wäre.

Selbst wenn der Tattoo-Verkäufer mehere OK-Klick-Stufen realisieren würde, so wird er wohl bei Verletzung seiner vorvertraglichen Fernabsatz- und e-commerce-Informationspflichten bei einer Anfechtung wg. eines Irrtum über die Bedeutung des/der Klicks keinen Schadensersatz mit der Begründung verlangen können, er haette nicht wissen können, daß sich der OK-Klicker möglicherweise nicht über den Inhalt und die Reichweite seiner Bestellerklärung im Klaren gewesen sein könnte, solange er nicht nachweist, seinen sämtlichen gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen zur klaren und verständlichen Information über sämtliche Vertragsbestimmungen rechtzeitig vor Bestellabgabe nachgekommen zu sein. 

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Tattoovorlagen*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Hinweise und guten Tipps!
Wir haben die entspr. Seite noch einmal aufgerufen. Beim 4. Mal haben wir aufgehört mit "OK" zu bestätigen, der Preis (1,99 €/Min) stand auch da.
Sche... müssen wir wohl doch zahlen. Hat es eigentlich einen Sinn 09009.. Nummern zu sperren? Wir haben ja DSL, eine normale Anwahl ist da ja eigentlich nicht möglich, oder?


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2004)

???

ich bekam und bekomme eine 404


[edit]

deine Frage nach DSL habe ich überlesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2004)

Und bei der Alternative aus Gladbach sieht es vergleichsweise regulär aus, bis auf einen Autostarteintrag, den ich hoffentlich falsch interpretiere...


Schade eigentlich, ich hätte schon gerne nachgeschaut, auf welchem Wege GN seit Geld verdient, um die vielen Webmaster auszuzahlen, die sie in der Nachfolge anderer reich zu machen versprechen... Oder verstehe ich da immer noch was falsch im PP/Webmaster-Spiel? 

Aber wird wohl alles seine Ordnung haben.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

*DSL*

Wir sind aber auch Deppen :bigcry: 
Wir haben unser Fax über den Rechner laufen, da kann sich der Kumpel och einwählen.
Nochmals vielen Dank
Webmaster Roadrider-le.de


----------



## eb-victim (16 März 2004)

*Re: Tattoovorlagen*



			
				Webmaster Roadrider-le.de schrieb:
			
		

> Seite noch einmal aufgerufen. Beim 4. Mal haben wir aufgehört mit "OK" zu bestätigen, der Preis (1,99 €/Min) stand auch da.
> Sche... müssen wir wohl doch zahlen.


Die Preisangabe muss in kontrastreicher Schrift und Farbe in einer Größe von mindestens 10 Punkt erfolgen.
10 Punkt hängt von der Windows-Einstellung ab (13 Pixel bei "Kleine Schriftarten", 17 Pixel bei "Große Schriftarten".


----------

